# Mốt Chụp Lén Ngực Trên Xe Buýt



## Ảnh girl xinh (27 Tháng sáu 2012)

*Ảnh chụp lén ngực trên xe buýt.

*Với thời đại kĩ thuật số như giờ .. Chỉ cần sỡ hữu 1 chiếc DT có chức năng chụp hình là các tay phó nhòm có thể hoạt động bất cứ lúc nào.. Ngay cả trên xe buýt. Tất nhiên đây chỉ là bộ ảnh ở HK .. Nơi mà chuyện chụp lén diễn ra thường ngày như đi chợ.

Còn ở VN chúng ta cũng đã manh nha rồi .. Điển hình là từng có 1 bộ ảnh chụp lén trên xe buýt 1 em đang ngủ gật
Những pic này sau đó lan rộng chóng mặt trên cả các diễn đàn lành mạnh và ko lành mạnh. Chỉ tội cho các nạn nhân . Vì họ đâu biết những hình ảnh hớ hênh của họ đang là trò bàn tán của nhiều người trên mạng. Âu có lẽ đã đến lúc cần có những biện pháp cứng rắn hơn với loại hình tệ nạn đang có chiều hướng phát triển ở VN chăng ??




















































































































































































































​


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Đi chụp hình lén cũng là mốt sao ta


----------

